# Enregistrement photo en JPEG et en MOV



## anticroco (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je viens de constater que lors de mon dernier téléchargement photo iphone 8+ par le biais de Icloud vers mon pc, j'ai uniquement le le fichier .mov du live photo sans le jpeg!
Pouvez vous m'orienter vers une solution ?

Cordialement


----------

